
Nanotechnology in Science Fiction (and vice versa) - ph0rque
http://metamodern.com/2009/04/09/nanotechnology-in-science-fiction/
======
ableal
I'll note that Greg Bear's Blood Music story (complete with 'grey goo'
scenario) was published in 1983 (June issue of Analog SF magazine, edited by
Stanley Schmidt), three years before Drexler's book was printed.

By another name, the 'grey goo' trope is older - if you dig into mid-20C
comics (especially the horror subgenre), or even older SF, you'll find more
than a few examples of the 'mass of protoplasm' that absorbs all organic life
into itself.

